
General Assembly’s Jake Schwartz on education, his ambitions, boot camps - JSeymourATL
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-15/would-you-buy-a-new-job-from-this-man
======
thefastlane
GA just fired 50 people a few weeks ago. if you are bearish on the tech
industry (the 'winter is coming' crowd), you should be watching closely to
what transpires in the for-profit 'hacker boot camp' sector.

